# Wanted - something in Gatlinburg, Tn



## service4u (Aug 16, 2015)

I would like to go to Gatlinburg Tn sometime in late September.  Something reasonable and at least a 1 bedroom.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there a Wyndham resort u would stay at kinda new at this never rented before

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 16, 2015)

Sending you a PM.


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2015)

Watch out John, you need to PM info like that!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Is there a Wyndham resort u would stay at kinda new at this never rented before
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



A gentle suggestion:  to get started, read the forum rules at the top of the page.  (You haven't broken any rules, but many people don't realize there is a price limit on this forum.)  

Generally, the first step is for you to see what you have available, and make an offer to the OP for $100 or less, per night.  Someone with 12 posts, may not be familiar with resorts in the area.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2015)

silentg said:


> Watch out John, you need to PM info like that!



Why is that?


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 16, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Why is that?



Could be because BG prohibits renting for a profit on a regular basis..  This would just cover my cost for the points but a PM is probably best.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2015)

I see - I thought it was a reference to forum rules.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 16, 2015)

[A gentle suggestion:  Let's not hijack the OP's thread.  You can post a generic question on the Wyndham forum.  Something like:  *What is the best way to rent Wyndham points?*. - However, please don't be more specific with the number of points/price or it will be removed as "advertising.]


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2015)

Like playing cards don't show your hand to everyone, wait for the right moment!


----------



## Cheeks_29 (Sep 10, 2015)

How many nights are you looking for and what dates, I have Orange Lake Smoky Mountain Resort that may be available.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 10, 2015)

i tried booking something from an owner at several different timeshares fo that time period, and was told nothing available that week and the next two.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 10, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> i tried booking something from an owner at several different timeshares fo that time period, and was told nothing available that week and the next two.



How many nights are you looking for?  There is some availability at BG and the op never responded to my pm so if you want 3 nights let me know.  It's a 2br.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Windham Fairfield glade availability 1 &2 bdrms around the 9/20 date 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

